# Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?



## Soki (15. August 2005)

*Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*

Ahoi,
ich hab mir bei Winamp eine best-of Playlist zusammengestellt. In der Media Library gibts dann direkt die Option "Burn" mit der Aufforderung eine leere CD ins Laufwerk zu schieben.
Meine Frage: Wird die CD als AudioCD gebrannt oder einfach nur die mp3s rüberkopiert?

Thx a lot


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Soki am 15.08.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> ich hab mir bei Winamp eine best-of Playlist zusammengestellt. In der Media Library gibts dann direkt die Option "Burn" mit der Aufforderung eine leere CD ins Laufwerk zu schieben.
> Meine Frage: Wird die CD als AudioCD gebrannt oder einfach nur die mp3s rüberkopiert?
> 
> Thx a lot




wieviele lieder sind es denn? idR. müßte man aber vorhr auswählen können, ob es audio- oder datenCD ist... ggf.in den optionen.

auf eine audio passen um die 80min, egal welche qualität die files haben. wenn du (deutlich) mehr hast, dann wird das sicher ne datenCD mit MP3 drauf. 

ps: probier es doch einfach aus, ein rohling kostet ja heutzutage quasi nix mehr...


----------



## Soki (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Herbboy am 15.08.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele lieder sind es denn? idR. müßte man aber vorhr auswählen können, ob es audio- oder datenCD ist... ggf.in den optionen.


Ich würd nur so viele Lieder brennen, dass es auf ne 80minAudioCD passt 


> ps: probier es doch einfach aus, ein rohling kostet ja heutzutage quasi nix mehr...


Doch, 20cent


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*

Ich meine es wird eine Audio-CD gebrannt. Die Optionen hast Du durch?
Egal, brenn einfach, wenns keine Audio-CD wird bekommst den Rohling von mir ersetzt.


----------



## Soki (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine es wird eine Audio-CD gebrannt. Die Optionen hast Du durch?
> Egal, brenn einfach, wenns keine Audio-CD wird bekommst den Rohling von mir ersetzt.


Ja, es werden Audio-Cds gebrannt.
Allerdings nur max 2x Geschwindigkeit, für mehr muss man WinampPro kaufen. Zudem war das brennen nicht sehr sauber, meine Musikanlage findet meistens den Anfang der Lieder nicht und beginnt mitten im Lied das Abspielen   
Von meiner Seite aus also nicht zu empfehlen, kann aber auch am Rechner liegen.
Also wieder mit Nero brennen und die Tracks einzelnd rüberschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Soki am 15.08.2005 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 15.08.2005 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=563&tid=3468799 so hättest du dann die zu brennenden MP3 in einem einzigen ordner und musst nicht lied für lied rüberziehen...


----------



## Soki (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Herbboy am 15.08.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=563&tid=3468799 so hättest du dann die zu brennenden MP3 in einem einzigen ordner und musst nicht lied für lied rüberziehen...


Thx, aber alleine der Aufwand Installieren, Programm starten, Ordner erstellen etc. ist mir zu hoch. Da zieh ich die mp3s lieber einzelnd rüber


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Soki am 15.08.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.08.2005 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, wenn du so was öfter machst lohnt sich das aber schon.. vor allem, wenn du die songs immer wieder aus mehr als 10 versch. ordnern suchen musst


----------



## Soki (15. August 2005)

*AW: Über Winamp brennen: AudioCD oder nur mp3?*



			
				Herbboy am 15.08.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenn du so was öfter machst lohnt sich das aber schon.. vor allem, wenn du die songs immer wieder aus mehr als 10 versch. ordnern suchen musst


Keine Sorge, das sollte nur eine best of CD für den Urlaub werden. Und alle Stücke befinden sich im gleichen Ordner


----------

